# SD Cards



## tc

Couple of questions.

How many are you using?

How many gb?

What is the best price you have gotten yours from?

I have not gotten one yet so I was just wondering. Thanks


----------



## Vegas_Asian

tc said:


> How many are you using?
> 
> How many gb?
> 
> What is the best price you have gotten yours from?


1. One
2. 2gb.
3. 5 bucks at frys electronics


----------



## Sailor

I just bought my first one yesterday.

It is 1 gb

Paid $9 - over priced, but all I could find in my small town

Don't yet know exactly how I want to use it/them when I start buying them.


----------



## Shizu

sailor said:


> I just bought my first one yesterday.
> 
> It is 1 gb
> 
> Paid $9 - over priced, but all I could find in my small town
> 
> Don't yet know exactly how I want to use it/them when I start buying them.


Why didn't you buy from Amazon or some other store online?

I already had this, so I'm using this.










But thinking of buying this one.


----------



## Jeff

Kmart has an HP 4GB SDHC on sale for $9.99. Amazon’s sale price is $14.99.


----------



## Sailor

Gee, I think I'll bring mine back right now and go to Kmart. Didn't know there would be that big of a difference in prices. 
Thanks for the posts everyone.


----------



## Dori

1G  Walmart $6.99


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Just checked out the prices from my favorite electronics store and here some good prices that I found.

4gb for 7.99 after 7 dollar rebate at frys. 
http://shop4.frys.com/product/5360138?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

2gb for 4.99
http://shop4.frys.com/product/5330878?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

1gb twin pack for 9.99
http://shop4.frys.com/product/5413329?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have one of 2 GB.  I am keeping my IRS pubs on it.  I got it at Best Buy around fathers' day when they were having their "we'll sell you this real cheap in the hopes you come buy something much more expensive" sale.

Ann


----------



## Guest

I just ordered this one...you can never have too much memory...unless your device wont access it.  I plan on adding some pictures and mp3s later on down the line. I don't like audio books but I might buy one some day. It could happen


----------



## Sailor

Jeff said:


> Kmart has an HP 4GB SDHC on sale for $9.99.


I'm back. Just returned over-priced SD and got:

HP 4 GB SDHC for 9.99 at Kmart; thanks Jeff


----------



## Shizu

sailor said:


> I'm back. Just returned over-priced SD and got:
> 
> HP 4 GB SDHC for 9.99 at Kmart; thanks Jeff


Good for you.  You are fast. lol


----------



## Jeff

Vampyre said:


> I just ordered this one...


Are you sure the Kindle will support 16 gigs?


----------



## Sailor

Shizu said:


> Good for you.  You are fast. lol


Told you I live in a small town, didn't have to go far


----------



## Shizu

Jeff said:


> Are you sure the Kindle will support 16 gigs?


I read that someone was using 16 GB in Amazon board.


----------



## Jeff

Shizu said:


> I read that someone was using 16 GB in Amazon board.


That could be true but:

Technical Details
Display: 6" diagonal E-Ink® electronic paper display, 600 x 800 pixel resolution at 167 ppi, 4-level gray scale
Size (in inches): 7.5" x 5.3" x 0.7"
Weight: 10.3 ounces
System requirements: None, because it doesn't require a computer
Storage: 256MB internal (approximately 185MB available for user content); available SD memory card slot supports up to 4GB SD memory cards (SD memory card not included)


----------



## katiekat1066

I'm glad to see that somebody else sprung for the 16 gig.  I too read that others were using them on the Amazon boards.  Of course, a year ago when they wrote those specs, a 4 gig cost $100 and was cutting edge.

Katiekat


----------



## Vegas_Asian

100$......


----------



## pidgeon92

I'm using an 8GB card, the Kindle sees all of the memory.


----------



## Shizu

Jeff said:


> That could be true but:
> 
> Technical Details
> Display: 6" diagonal E-Ink® electronic paper display, 600 x 800 pixel resolution at 167 ppi, 4-level gray scale
> Size (in inches): 7.5" x 5.3" x 0.7"
> Weight: 10.3 ounces
> System requirements: None, because it doesn't require a computer
> Storage: 256MB internal (approximately 185MB available for user content); available SD memory card slot supports up to 4GB SD memory cards (SD memory card not included)


I also saw that someone already had 6 GB of files in SD card and there was no problem at all.


----------



## Shizu

pidgeon92 said:


> I'm using an 8GB card, the Kindle sees all of the memory.


Yes, I'm using 8 GB also.


----------



## Jeff

I'm sure you're all right.


----------



## Suzanne

I got a 4 GB one from Woot for $5.99 and $5 for shipping. BUT it was after this purchase that I had fraudulent activity on my card and had to close it down. That's the first time I dealt with Woot. It might not have been them. But all the other charges on my bill were ones that appear there every month.


----------



## Shizu

I'm using 8 GB right now but if you don't have a lot of mp3, it is too much. LOL  That's why I'm thinking of buying 4 GB. I could use 8 GB for something else.


----------



## tc

Thanks for your replys. We don't have KMart, they shut it down.  My son just went to Target and their 2gb was $30. Don't guess that I will be buying one there. I will check WalMart and Best Buy but figure that I might get one online.


----------



## DawnOfChaos

tc said:


> Thanks for your replys. We don't have KMart, they shut it down. My son just went to Target and their 2gb was $30. Don't guess that I will be buying one there. I will check WalMart and Best Buy but figure that I might get one online.


Here is the one I'm using Kingston 4GB SHDC. Current price as I'm writing this is $8.75 shipped.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134474


----------



## Ruby296

tc said:


> Thanks for your replys. We don't have KMart, they shut it down. My son just went to Target and their 2gb was $30. Don't guess that I will be buying one there. I will check WalMart and Best Buy but figure that I might get one online.


If you have a Circuit City the 4 GB are on sale there for $12.99-both Kodak and Lexar brands at our store.


----------



## Guest

If It doesn't work, i can use it on my computer with my plug in card reader.  It looks like a flash drive but the top is open to slide SDs into it.


----------



## wally

Are any of you that have the high capacity cards noticing anything odd?  I have a Kingston 4G SDHC class4 card.  It reads just fine, but is terribly slow writing/saving to the card.

- copy from the SDHC card to my Kindle internal memory is fine.
- copy from internal memory to SDHC card is terribly slow, like 1MB/45seconds
- same using the USB-computer: fast read, slow write.

I asked Amazon customer service and they said "SDHC cards are not supported."


----------



## Sailor

wally said:


> Are any of you that have the high capacity cards noticing anything odd? I have a Kingston 4G SDHC class4 card. It reads just fine, but is terribly slow writing/saving to the card.
> 
> - copy from the SDHC card to my Kindle internal memory is fine.
> - copy from internal memory to SDHC card is terribly slow, like 1MB/45seconds
> - same using the USB-computer: fast read, slow write.
> 
> I asked Amazon customer service and they said "SDHC cards are not supported."


First, Welcome Aboard Wally, you will love it here.

Second, this is the same kind of card I just bought a couple of days ago so haven't had much use of it except to save a few items on it.
I'm looking forward to any feedback on this answer also.

--sailor


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

wally said:


> Are any of you that have the high capacity cards noticing anything odd? I have a Kingston 4G SDHC class4 card. It reads just fine, but is terribly slow writing/saving to the card.
> 
> - copy from the SDHC card to my Kindle internal memory is fine.
> - copy from internal memory to SDHC card is terribly slow, like 1MB/45seconds
> - same using the USB-computer: fast read, slow write.
> 
> I asked Amazon customer service and they said "SDHC cards are not supported."


Wally,

Welcome to Kindleboards and congratulations on your Kindle and on your first post!

Our members have a whole bunch of different cards. I'm sure someone has one similar to yours and can give feedback. I have a 2GB card; it did seem to write slowly to it....

Betsy


----------



## TM

SD cards are one thing I don;lt think I will buy to accessorise... I have a couple for a camera that died... my new one doesn't take them, so now I will finally have a use for them in the Kindle (just gotta figured out where i put them to "easily" find if needed)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I had a bunch of 2GB I bought last year on sale at Buy.com that were really cheap and free shipping so I could give them to the grandkids.  Had some left, so I'm using them.

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Well I have the 16GB SDHC card coming.  I'll let you know how it works out once I get it.  If my Kindle doesn't like it, I'll stuff it in my camera and use it's card in the Kindle.  I think its a 2 Gig card.


----------



## TM

I am still trying to figure out where i stashed the SD cards for safekeeping...


----------



## Guest

OH, I hate it when I put something away for later and then forget where i put it.


----------



## TM

Vampyre said:


> OH, I hate it when I put something away for later and then forget where i put it.


Me too!

Oh well, looks like I have 3 months to figure out where I put them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

TM said:


> Me too!
> 
> Oh well, looks like I have 3 months to figure out where I put them.


We just cleaned house to have everyone over for T'giving. Hate when that happens. But I think I can find my spare SD cards before my bro's Kindle arrives...

Betsy


----------



## DawnOfChaos

wally said:


> Are any of you that have the high capacity cards noticing anything odd? I have a Kingston 4G SDHC class4 card. It reads just fine, but is terribly slow writing/saving to the card.
> 
> - copy from the SDHC card to my Kindle internal memory is fine.
> - copy from internal memory to SDHC card is terribly slow, like 1MB/45seconds
> - same using the USB-computer: fast read, slow write.
> 
> I asked Amazon customer service and they said "SDHC cards are not supported."


I have had the same problem. When I plug in my Kindle through the USB it is painfully slow to write directly to the card. Right now I'm only using it for audiobooks. So when I need to fill the card, I turn off the Kindle, pop the card out and connect it directly to my computer. Then the writing to it goes really fast.


----------



## Guest

Drat,  this doesn't sound to promissing at all.


----------



## katiekat1066

Vampy,
I've got my 16 gig card in my Kindle now, I'm having no problems with it.  I transferred about 100 books onto it using the USB cable, not too slow when I only transferred about 6 books at a time.  I've come across this problem before, a lot of files at the same time seems to take longer than copying a few at a time - i.e. when copying pics from my camera to my computer I have to break them down into groups instead of transferring all at the same time.  Might be a software thing rather than an actual hardware problem.??  Next week I'll be able to tell you if I ran into the same thing with music - I have to find all my music files on the old laptop to transfer over to the Kindle.


----------



## tc

I bought a 8gb Sandisk SDHC at Office Depot for $9.99.  On Black Friday at that.  Don't know if that was a one day deal or not.  Had to get a printer for my mom and I just checked.


----------



## Jeff

Vampyre said:


> Drat, this doesn't sound to promissing at all.


You can always use it in your computer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vampyre said:


> Drat, this doesn't sound to promissing at all.


I transferred a whole bunch of books over to my 2GB card, well, more than 6, about 20? And yes, it was slow, but I just set it aside to process while I did something else, like post on Kindleboards. Not a big deal for me, but then I was never one to stand by the fax machine and tap my foot because it wasn't going fast enough.... 

Betsy


----------



## Dori

That is me Betsy,  I get so much done while downloading music to my computer/mp3/Kindle.  I stay more focused doing a chore then running past computer to check progress.


----------



## Leslie

Jeff said:


> You can always use it in your computer.


Although I remember a discussion from the Amazon boards...months ago...cards put in the computer first didn't work in the Kindle? Or vice versa? Something to do with formatting. But my memory is very vague on the details and it may not have been a "real" problem. Anyway, if anyone has an issue, report back here so we all know.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seems sort of odd, as I think the cards I use come preformatted, and certainly weren't intended for the Kindle...  I've never formatted a new SD card, and I think I would have noticed if the camera or PC were doing that...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I tend to buy one card for a device, stick it in and leave it there. I did that with my camera and now with my Kindle. So this whole formatting problem, if one exists, has not been an issue for me. I just remember one thread discussing it, way back in the Amazon forum days.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've moved SD cards around a bit, from camera to Palm T/X to using as a storage card to move files between laptop and desktop.  Never had an issue.  The one for the Kindle was brand new though.  I'll have to do testing.  Little point-and-shoot camera, where are you?

Betsy


----------



## Shizu

I have so many SD card for so many device. lol  I move around the card with other devices but I don't think I ever format the card. When I remember, what I do is delete everything in the card before putting into new device. When I don't remember, I just use it. lol  I never got any problem.


----------



## Jeff

I swap them around form my devices and my kids cameras and have never had a problem.


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> Vampy, that was the best.


I graduated High School in Grdendale, Alabama.

As far as I know, the only limit to how many samples you can download is the memory of your Kindle. This of course can be remedied by one of these bad boys!


----------



## Guest

tc said:


> I bought a 8gb Sandisk SDHC at Office Depot for $9.99. On Black Friday at that. Don't know if that was a one day deal or not. Had to get a printer for my mom and I just checked.


It looks like you may have saved 3 or 4 dollars so it's a good deal. I think most 8GB cards go for around 12-14 dollars depending on the brand and retailer.


----------



## wally

FYI, as an update, I borrowed a couple other cards to test.

- PQI 2GB SD 150x (not SDHC), worked fine in Kindle
- Sandisk Extreme 4GB Class 6 SDHC, worked fine in Kindle

It seems that my slow-write problem is limited to the combination of my Kindle and my Kingston 4GB Class 4 SDHC.  Those two other cards wrote quite speedily in my Kindle, and all three worked outside the Kindle using a USB adapter.

For those of you wondering what "slow" vs. "fast", I'm getting about 5 minutes / 10MB file vs. about 10sec for the same 10MB file.  The difference is "coffee? never mind, transfer's done" vs. making and finishing that coffee.

Also, reading/copying from the card is fine, the problem is only writing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good review, and good clarification on what constitutes "slow."  Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

wally said:


> FYI, as an update, I borrowed a couple other cards to test.
> 
> - PQI 2GB SD 150x (not SDHC), worked fine in Kindle
> - Sandisk Extreme 4GB Class 6 SDHC, worked fine in Kindle
> 
> It seems that my slow-write problem is limited to the combination of my Kindle and my Kingston 4GB Class 4 SDHC. Those two other cards wrote quite speedily in my Kindle, and all three worked outside the Kindle using a USB adapter.
> 
> For those of you wondering what "slow" vs. "fast", I'm getting about 5 minutes / 10MB file vs. about 10sec for the same 10MB file. The difference is "coffee? never mind, transfer's done" vs. making and finishing that coffee.
> 
> Also, reading/copying from the card is fine, the problem is only writing.


Hello Wally and welcome to the boards! Thanks for your review. I am still SDless. Waiting on a "good deal." I want to spend as little as possible for a good card!


----------



## Guest

My card is late.  I should of went to new egg but we dont have a new egg link.  I sent them some emal for a status report. no answer yet.


----------



## DawnOfChaos

wally said:


> It seems that my slow-write problem is limited to the combination of my Kindle and my Kingston 4GB Class 4 SDHC. Those two other cards wrote quite speedily in my Kindle, and all three worked outside the Kindle using a USB adapter.


Ooooooohhhh...... <<looking for my Sandisk one instead now>>

Thanks!!


----------



## wally

I tried looking for those old posts that Leslie mentioned, but Amazon only goes back 1023 threads.  There's a few here on KB by her about user reports with possible corruption of the SD card due to being in a PC/camera first (nothing definite).

This led me to remember that my Kingston card was direct from packaging to Kindle, whereas the other two cards I tried are normally used in PC and camera.  Thus my report is backwards to the others.  Oh well.

As for those of you waiting for cheap SD cards, don't expect to find anything under $5-$6.  That's way too low for any profit margin.  I'm seeing about $3/gig regular, $2/gig on sale.  Maybe a tad more if it's a microSD with adapter.  I bought mine for $8/4G w/free shipping (arrived in 2 days!) from newegg.  Yes, I would have saved $2 if I waited for Black Friday...

Basically, you've already spent $300+ for your Kindle.  What's another $10 for 4000 book capacity.  At one book/day, it'll be 10 years to finish all that.

That said, do ask friends/family to see if anyone is willing to part with an old 128MB/256MB 5-yr old unused card if they got a new camera.  It may not hold many pictures/music, but will hold plenty of books.


----------



## tc

OK for the first I decided to transfer some of the books that I have d/l from manybooks.com to my Kindle. However my computer does not see the SD card. Eliot (my kindle) does see the card and I can transfer books from Eliot's memory to the SD card by way of Content Manager. Am I missing something, done something wrong?


----------



## Shizu

Are you connecting the kindle and pc via USB or SD card direct to your pc? 

If you have the SDHC card, the card reader has to be compatible with it to read. My pc has built-in SD card reader but it is not compatible so I had to buy the card reader that will read the SDHC card.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

tc said:


> OK for the first I decided to transfer some of the books that I have d/l from manybooks.com to my Kindle. However my computer does not see the SD card. Eliot (my kindle) does see the card and I can transfer books from Eliot's memory to the SD card by way of Content Manager. Am I missing something, done something wrong?


With your Kindle unattached to the computer, look to see how many drives it shows. (On my PC, it shows 3 under my computer, C: (the hard drive) D: (the DVD reader/writer) and E: (the built in card reader).

Now, attach your Kindle, SD Card installed, to your computer. Check again. You should see the Kindle identified as such and then another drive. (On my PC, they are F:\Kindle and G The last drive should be the SD card. Double click on it and you should see some folders and within the folders, your content. I'm downstairs on the laptop without my Kindle, or I'd tell you the name of the files.

Let me know if this helps!

Betsy


----------



## tc

Betsy, thanks that did it!  Now I just have to go to my series list and type in the classic series I just on.  I am doing a word doc of my series so I don't have to get on the internet. Thanks again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

tc said:


> Betsy, thanks that did it! Now I just have to go to my series list and type in the classic series I just on. I am doing a word doc of my series so I don't have to get on the internet. Thanks again.


Great, occasionally I do something right! LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Glynnis

I just ordered the San Disk 4GB SDHC card, along with a reader (I don't have one and may want to use that instead of the USB cable for downloading music to the card), for under $10 at Amazon (using the Kindle Boards link, of course!), free shipping (since I had some other stuff to buy) ...










like Windham Hill's Celtic CD - some background music to go with reading historical fiction set in 17th-19th century Scotland, Wales and Ireland, now that I'll have plenty of storage space for music on the SD card!










Glynnis (who now needs to shop for gifts for other people!)


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> I just ordered this one...you can never have too much memory...unless your device wont access it.  I plan on adding some pictures and mp3s later on down the line. I don't like audio books but I might buy one some day. It could happen


Well I am bummed. My Kindle and my camera refuse to read this card but my computer will if I use my USB card reader. I emailed them to see i I can refund it or exchange it but I doubt they will allow that.

My sister and I are planning on a trip to wally world Monday to see about printing out some custom Christmas cards, i check out their supply of SD cards.


----------



## katiekat1066

I'm sorry to hear that, Vampy!  This is the one I got, it works great:









And its still just $29.99. I've already filled up more than 2 gig of it with books and a few instrumental music files. I figured if I had gotten the 4 gig I'd have it full in 6 months at the rate I go through books. And there are just too many bargains out there.


----------



## Guest

That's the same price I paid for the one I have.  It just went up in price because someone else is selling them now.  I wonder if buynow has the Transcend?

I looked, they do, it's $10.00 more.  I hope I can get a refund then try that one from Amazon.


----------



## pidgeon92

Vampyre said:


> Well I am bummed. My Kindle and my camera refuse to read this card but my computer will if I use my USB card reader.


Have you tried formatting it again in your PC? The Kindle _may_ be able to access it after that.


----------



## wally

Vampyre said:


> Well I am bummed. My Kindle and my camera refuse to read this card but my computer will if I use my USB card reader. I emailed them to see i I can refund it or exchange it but I doubt they will allow that.
> 
> My sister and I are planning on a trip to wally world Monday to see about printing out some custom Christmas cards, i check out their supply of SD cards.


Have you checked the little lock tab? The other SD card thread reminded me of that. If my SD card is locked, my Kindle flat-out doesn't see the card. Computers usually do see it, albeit in read-only mode.


----------



## Guest

Yep. I did all that.  I even made sure it was unlocked by transferring some files to it.  It works just fine if I wanted a 16GB flash drive but my Kindle and my camera don't read it.

I notice that the Kingston I got was class 4 and the Transcend is a class 6.  I have a feeling that may have something to do with it.


----------



## quiltingdiva257

Anybody used anything like this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134720

It seems like a good deal, since I have so many devices that use both SD and microSD cards. They have an 8GB for $18.99 with free shipping as well, but I don't think that I need that much memory.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Note the post before you by Vampyre; the class MAY make a difference, maybe not, we only have one sample.  It looks like the 4 MB is a class 4.

Anyone else?  I'm happy with my Kindston 2 GB.

Betsy


----------



## wally

That kingston looks like a good deal:  microsd + multiple adapters.  I can't read the class on that package, I'm guessing class4.  Class (i.e. speed) usually isn't all that important unless you're recording video.
  For Kindle use, I'm reluctant since I have write issues with my Kingston 4Gb C4+ kindle, and Vampy's Kingston 16Gb C4 doesn't work in her kindle.  But we're just two out of a board full of members.


----------



## Cat

quiltingdiva257 said:


> Anybody used anything like this?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134720
> 
> It seems like a good deal, since I have so many devices that use both SD and microSD cards. They have an 8GB for $18.99 with free shipping as well, but I don't think that I need that much memory.
> 
> Any thoughts?


ARGH! I just bought the identical set for $2 more from another site. sigh. At any rate, it works fine with Skinderella. As a matter of fact, it even works with my cellphone, which is supposed to only accept 2g micro cards.


----------



## quiltingdiva257

Thanks!  I think that I might give it a try, at worst if it doesn't work in my Kindle, than I can always use it in something else.


----------



## Guest

> 16Gb C4 doesn't work in her kindle










Look again 

It was also posted that the Transcend 16GB card works. It's a class 6











Drat it went up almost $10.00!

The good news is buyno will refund my card! Once I ship it back to them.

Bad news is the Transcend cards are out of stock until the 13th.


----------



## katiekat1066

I have to admit that I didn't look at the class before buying, I was just trying to match the one I have in my camera, and that one looked right! I suppose I'm just lucky that I chose well in spite of my ignorance.

Vampy, the one I got is out of stock at Amazon but is still only $29.99...










Katiekat


----------



## Guest

The other one, which is the same as yours but packaged differentlly will be in stock on the 13'th, I think.  When ever they are stocked, I'll get one.


----------



## MonaSW

How do you know what class the card is? I have a SanDisk Ultra II 1GB card.


----------



## Guest

Look at the card above my last post.  under the SDHC part, it says class 6.

The bigger the class number, the faster the card transfers dara.  That's my understanding of it.

Cards under 4GB are not HC(high capacity) they may not have class numbers. I'm not sure. I am still learning this to.


----------



## MonaSW

Ah, mine does not have a class number. Course it is a relatively small card.


----------



## Guest

Even some of the 4GB cards don't have a class number but that is where it shows up first.


----------



## thejackylking #884

I just bought a 2 gb card and it is a class 2.


----------



## Guest

katiekat1066 said:


> I have to admit that I didn't look at the class before buying, I was just trying to match the one I have in my camera, and that one looked right! I suppose I'm just lucky that I chose well in spite of my ignorance.
> 
> Vampy, the one I got is out of stock at Amazon but is still only $29.99...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katiekat


I just want to be sure this time before I order it, this card will work in your Kindle? I know 16GB is a lot but I am like Tim the Toolman Tailor when it comes to my stuff. I want it maxed out as much as I can afford.


----------



## katiekat1066

Yep, its in the Kindle, has been since I first got her (the card shipped first).  I've currently got a couple hundred books and a few music files on it, everything is working fine.  All I had to do was slide it into the Kindle and turn it on, all the folders showed up when I plugged them into my laptop.  Like I said before, I think I was very lucky in my ignorance.   

Katiekat


----------



## Guest

All righty then, as soon as Amazon gets them in stock, I am getting one.  They sell for up o $20.00 more at other places.  I hope they keep that price.


----------



## Cat

Just putting this out there: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211245
It's a little cheaper, also has free shipping, and a good return policy. And you don't have to wait for it to be restocked  If you call and get a nice CSR they may even send a return thingy so you don't have to pay return shipping -if you end up needing to return it.


----------



## Guest

Thanks. All of those are good points. Amazon has the same return policy so far. I want a Transcend card because it works in katiekat's Kindle. Amazon will also kick back a bit to Kindle boards if we use links like the one below.

I'm in no hurry to get my new card. I will get a store credit for the one I returned. I'll use it to pay for my new card. 

Looks like they upped the price on this one, 











Oh joy! I opened up my dryer this morning to get a fresh sweat shirt and what falls out.....my card reader with my camera's SD card in it. I left in a pocket I guess. It got all washed and dried. When I get home from work, I will see if it still works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vampyre, let us know if it works.  There've been tests run and the cards are quite sturdy, so I'm hoping even if the the card reader doesn't work, the card will be ok.

Betsy


----------



## Guest

I put it in my camera but the battery was low. It did show the right number in the display for pictures left to take. You can get a lot of pictures on a 1 GB card!

I'll check it tonight and let you know. I guess this should come with a "*Don't Try This at Home*" warning.


----------



## Glynnis

I got my *Sandisk 4GB Secure Digital SD HC Memory Card* & BlueProton USB 2.0 Card Reader Writer on Saturday and it works fine in my Kindle.










I also converted a couple of audio CDs to MP3s and loaded those on the card. I'm enjoying listening to some great Windham Hill piano and guitar music while I'm reading 

Glynnis


----------



## Avalon3

I have over 400 books stored on my Kindle using a Sandisk 1 GB card.  I just checked my settings and on my Kindle I still have 169 MB available.  On my card 403 MB available.  I've had the card awhile and bought it with the rebate at Circuit City.  I don't remember what I paid for it.


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Vampyre, let us know if it works. There've been tests run and the cards are quite sturdy, so I'm hoping even if the the card reader doesn't work, the card will be OK.
> 
> Betsy


It looks like my SD card is good. The reader is shot but they are pretty cheap. I am happy I didn't lose all my pictures. I have mos of them on my computer and at photo bucket but i like them on the card to.

I clicked on one of the Transcend links we have in this thread. It looks like there's one for $25.00 so I grabbed it. I better check shipping costs real; quick to see if I got a deal or not.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I just got another SD card. It was a hand-me-down from a family member. (I love being one of the younger members of the family in town) My older techno-loving family members have tendencies for upgrading their device every so often, especially the memory of their devices. So since they had no more use for their old sd cards I have another two 2 gb for my kindle. So I have a back up and a back for the back up. (or until mom realizes it and demands my old micro sd that occupies my kindle right now)


----------



## Guest

Being the oldest, I need some 'hand-me-ups".


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Being the oldest, you can probably just give the kids "the look". My mom does that. She will give me the look that says "you dont need that many sd cards" then I will have to share.


----------



## Guest

No not really.  I live alone and they all have their families.


----------



## Guest

OK everyone!  Get out you happy dance shoes!  My Transcend 16GB SD card arrived today and it works!

I Just transferred 2 pages of titles(about 25 I think) from the Kindle Memory to the SD card and it went pretty fast.  

I am a happy camper.  If you want large SD card that will work with your Kindle, then the Transcend is the way to go.  Be sure to look closely and make sure it's a Class 6 card when using anything over 4GB.  I think this helps a lot but I could be wrong.


----------



## katiekat1066

Yipee!  For once I helped someone!  

Katiekat


----------



## Guest

Yes you did!  Thanks, now let's get to dancin!


----------



## drenee

> make sure it's a Class 6 card when using anything over 4GB. I think this helps a lot but I could be wrong.


What exactly does Class 6 mean, do, infer? Do you happen to know? Just curious.
debbie


----------



## Guest

The class refers to how fast the card transfers data. A standard card is a class 2. Next there is a class 4 and finally the class 6. i think that is the highest, but I'm not certain, I am new at this to.

I do know the other 16GB card I tried to use was a class 4 card and my Kindle wouldn't read it.

from Wiki


> SD Speed Class Ratings
> SDHC cards have SD Speed Class Ratings defined by the SD Association. The SD Speed Class Ratings specify the following minimum write speeds based on "the best fragmented state where no memory unit is occupied":[18]
> 
> Class 2: 2 MB/s
> Class 4: 4 MB/s
> Class 6: 6 MB/s


----------



## CS

Vampyre said:


> OK everyone! Get out you happy dance shoes! My Transcend 16GB SD card arrived today and it works!
> 
> I Just transferred 2 pages of titles(about 25 I think) from the Kindle Memory to the SD card and it went pretty fast.
> 
> I am a happy camper. If you want large SD card that will work with your Kindle, then the Transcend is the way to go. Be sure to look closely and make sure it's a Class 6 card when using anything over 4GB. I think this helps a lot but I could be wrong.


Thanks. I just ordered one. I can't see myself ever needing another card with the amount of space this one offers.


----------



## Angela

Vampyre said:


> Yes you did! Thanks, now let's get to dancin!


Just for you vampy!


----------



## Guest

Thanks!


CS said:


> Thanks. I just ordered one. I can't see myself ever needing another card with the amount of space this one offers.


This is true. I moved about 20 books to it and it didn't even seem to put a dent in it.

Later on I plan to put some music on there as well.

I doubt I'll ever use it for audio-books, I don't like them much. If you do, you'll have plenty of room.


----------



## drenee

Vampyre said:


> The class refers to how fast the card transfers data. A standard card is a class 2. Next there is a class 4 and finally the class 6. i think that is the highest, but I'm not certain, I am new at this to.
> 
> I do know the other 16GB card I tried to use was a class 4 card and my Kindle wouldn't read it.
> 
> from Wiki


thanks vampyre, for the information. I am going to pick one up tomorrow. Want to make sure I get the right thing. i use the micro SD cards by sandisk in my mp3 player. I use sandisk sd cards, the larger ones, in my digital recorder i use for work. i love sandisk products. debbie


----------



## Guest

Glynnis said:


> I got my *Sandisk 4GB Secure Digital SD HC Memory Card* & BlueProton USB 2.0 Card Reader Writer on Saturday and it works fine in my Kindle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also converted a couple of audio CDs to MP3s and loaded those on the card. I'm enjoying listening to some great Windham Hill piano and guitar music while I'm reading
> 
> Glynnis


OK so we know the card in this picture works.

We also know this one works to.










The next one was a good card but is a class 4 and didn't work. I had to return it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just for comparison, I have 16 pages of items on my SD card, according to the Content Manager.  At 10 items per page, that's 150+ items; some of them are periodicals and some are text files I have sent myself, the rest are books.  I have a 2 GB card, 1.7 GB is available.  I don't plan on putting any music on--those are the big files--so a 16 GB would definitely be all I would ever need, but the 2 GB will probably last me pretty darn long!

Betsy


----------



## hazeldazel

Santa brought me a 4gig Sandisk SDHC card.  works great.


----------



## Guest

For most users, a 2 or 4 GB card is plenty.  I am sure I'll never need all of the 16GBs I have.  I don't listen to music much or listen to Audio Books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm sure I'll some some HUGE card eventually, knowing me....and if one wants music files on there, a big card is a must!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Very true and you will need a lot of memory to store Textile files on it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!  and Hugh Jackman photos...

Betsy


----------



## Erich

I got a 4 GB card.  How many books (roughly) can it hold?

And what is with the obsession over Hugh Jackman?

Erich


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Erich said:


> I got a 4 GB card. How many books (roughly) can it hold?
> 
> And what is with the obsession over Hugh Jackman?
> 
> Erich


No woman would ask about the obsession over Hugh Jackman, LOL!

It's hard to say, I have 150 books, they seem to run from 100K to over 5 MB; total space used is about 300MB, or roughly 2 MB per book. That would be 2000 books on a 4GB? (It does seem like more of them are less than 2 GB.)

Betsy


----------



## Glynnis

I have a 4 GB SanDisk SDHC card that just has MP3 files on it at the moment. When I installed the card it said there was 3.7 GB available. After loading 2 CD albums to the SD card, it still has 3.6 GB available. By way of comparison, I also have a Zen Nano 1 GB MP3 player - it will hold about 500 songs. I would think that the capacity would be similar per GB on either the MP3 player or an SD card in the Kindle.

Glynnis


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Two album cds take up .4 of a gb? how many kbps are you saving your files at?


----------



## Glynnis

They're taking up .1 GB - I'm using MP3 software that came with the Zen (Creative Software) player. 128 kbps is what the organizer on my computer is showing - it that good/bad? 

I started with the CD and copied the tracks to my hard drive so I can have them on both the MP3 player (for when I'm out working in the yard, etc.) and on Kindle.

Glynnis


----------



## Guest

Kindle has just under 200MBs of RAM and are advertised as being able to hold 200 books so a 4GB card could hold up to 4000 books


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Glynnis said:


> They're taking up .1 GB - I'm using MP3 software that came with the Zen (Creative Software) player. 128 kbps is what the organizer on my computer is showing - it that good/bad?
> 
> I started with the CD and copied the tracks to my hard drive so I can have them on both the MP3 player (for when I'm out working in the yard, etc.) and on Kindle.
> 
> Glynnis


No that's not bad. It just the quality of music you are uploading to your computer. More qualtity-> more memory its going to take to store.


----------



## ak rain

its been said they do not cost much how about a couple smaller cards. one for work one for home or one for fiction and one for not? 

Sylvia


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Memory seems to generally get cheaper and time goes on. Two yeas ago, dad paid nearly 500$ for a brand new 80gb  ipod video/classic. Now you can buy a 120 gb for about 250. 1 1/2 year ago, bro's 30gb zune 200dollars. his new 120gb zune 250. My 2 gb sd bought last year 20$. two-three months ago got a 2gb sd for 8 bucks.


----------



## Glynnis

Vegas_Asian said:


> No that's not bad. It just the quality of music you are uploading to your computer. More qualtity-> more memory its going to take to store.


The quality seems to be fairly good to me -- at least through the headphones and not through the K's speakers. But then, I'm sure I'm one of those victims of 70s rock and roll ("you'll ruin your hearing", said Mother). I bought a very inexpensive (under $10) pair of Koss headphones (light and comfortable) and play music softly as background while I'm reading.

Glynnis


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I love rock and roll. I am known to run off with my dad's cds. I can really relate to hearing loss thing. Went to my first rock concert in the spring (family was always convinced I was a pop loving girl...alway invited me to pop concerts), couldn't hear in my left ear for two days.

For the music for my kindle and my phone (both don't have the greatest speakers), I actually created smaller music files for them. just in case i need some extra memory


----------



## thejackylking #884

I have a 4GB SD and I've got over 900 titles on it and still have 3.1GB free.  So figure close to 4000 books on a 4GB SD card


----------



## Guest

sylvia said:


> its been said they do not cost much how about a couple smaller cards. one for work one for home or one for fiction and one for not?
> 
> Sylvia


Check out this link for a comparison.. be sure to check out shipping rates. Some companies off "Low low" prices but charge way to much for shipping. Over all the cards are pretty cheap...

http://www.amazon.com/s.html/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_k2k_1?ie=UTF8&keywords=sd%20card&index=blended


----------



## lailamar

Overstock is a good place to get these cards.... links:
http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/Sandisk-8GB-Secure-Digital-SD-Memory-Card/3158547/product.html
shipping only 2.95 too.


----------



## lailamar

Amazon carries high security kindle Sd card. A bit on a costy side plus outrageous shipping charges, but i think because it's highly inscripted and protected and comes with a free case it's worth it. After all it will take 9000+ books to fit there, so money well invested in a long run. I rather pay more to get those things highly scecured....
check it out:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B001DHYW12/ref=ord_cart_shr?%5Fencoding=UTF8&m=A2QHBM8MEN9W65&v=glance


----------



## Glynnis

I have a 4GB SanDisk card (under $10 with a card reader, from Amazon). I originally bought it for storing MP3 files. Today I discovered a new use --

I live in an area with no Whispernet service. Each time I purchase a book from Amazon, I download it to my computer and then transfer the file to my Kindle with the USB cable. I noticed that each title is also sitting in the "pending" delivery queue on "Manage My Kindle." I called Kindle Customer Service (Digital Specialist) to see if there is a way to for me to remove these pending deliveries, since the documents are already on my K. They say there isn't and I may need to give them a call (866-321-8851 6 am - 10 pm Pacific) the first time I use Whispernet. According to them, after a while documents disappear from the queue when they've been pending for too long (although they didn't know how long a period that is -- from mine it looks like 2 weeks).

I was about to send my Kindle off on a short trip to Whispernet Land with my husband yesterday (it's about 90 minute drive to an orange area on Sprint's EvDO map) and have him try out the Whispernet for the first time. But first I decided to ask KindleBoards if anyone had experience with this and if the Kindle system would be able to tell that the documents were already on my Kindle or not. Good thing I asked. Leslie has done this and found that the new document will over-write the version already on the Kindle - important to know because you'll loose your place in what you've started reading, along with the bookmarks, notes, etc.

My solution was to move all of my Amazon content to my SD card and then remove the card before Rich took the Kindle. Hopefully he'll be able to get Whispernet to work (Customer Service can help him if it doesn't -- it's on the instructions I put in one of the pockets of the cover, LOL). If my pending books download wirelessly, I'll just delete them from the K and reinsert my SD card and be ready to pick up where I left off in the books I'm currently reading.

Thanks Leslie -- we'd have been really bummed to have discovered this by accident!

Glynnis


----------



## ak rain

that's interesting. I don't plan to be in whisperland for another two years or so. (I am in Alaska). I don't mind losing the book marks on the ones I read, but I would not want to lose where I am currently. I have traveled once in whisperland I noticed my clock corrected it self and its correct back in Alaska.
Sylvia   so sorry I am off topic...
Sylvia


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Help!  I inserted a 4G Sandisk SD card in Little Gertie.  I wanted to use the SD card to store book I got from free sites so I wouldn't accidentally delete them. 

The SD card isn't showing up when I go to content manager and check books to move over.  Any ideas?


----------



## ak rain

did you place SD card in while gertie was off and then turn on?  that might do it. 
Sylvia


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sylvia said:


> did you place SD card in while gertie was off and then turn on? that might do it.
> Sylvia


Yes, I did. I also turned it off again, removed the card, reinserted and turned Little Gertie back on. Still nothing.


----------



## ak rain

I hope someone comes up with another idea for you.

good luck gertie
sylvia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Did you try a soft reset?  

Also, did you check to see if the computer recognizes the SD card?  

If you plug the Kindle in with the SD card inside, does it show up as a separate drive?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did you try a soft reset?


Thanks. I just tried it. Slight panic attack as I didn't realize the screen would go blank for several heart-stopping moments. Still doesn't recognize the card.



> Also, did you check to see if the computer recognizes the SD card?
> 
> If you plug the Kindle in with the SD card inside, does it show up as a separate drive?
> 
> Betsy


It shows up as Kindle Drive E.

I'm going to try another card. I'm also going to try this card in my reader to see if it's good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Once again, it was the loose nut at the wheel. I took the back cover off to change the card and it practically fell out. I gave it a firm (but loving) shove and it stayed in. The cover is back on, the books are successfully transferred, and I'm going to tuck myself into bed with _*Outlander*_.

See you in the morning.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Gertie!

(yes that blank screen is pretty scary....)

See ya tomorrow!

Betsy


----------



## quiltingdiva257

Well, I loaded the Kingston 4GB card in that I mentioned a few weeks ago, and it works great!  I think that it loads books pretty fast or at least it seems fast to me.  I got it from Newegg and it had all the adapters with it so I can use it in pretty much any device.  Newegg has some great prices on SD cards.


----------



## ak rain

gertiekindle said:


> Once again, it was the loose nut at the wheel. I took the back cover off to change the card and it practically fell out. I gave it a firm (but loving) shove and it stayed in. The cover is back on, the books are successfully transferred, and I'm going to tuck myself into bed with _*Outlander*_.
> 
> See you in the morning.


all right  I am glad GertieKindle is talking with SD card. 
Outlander is next on my list hope its good. I am reading "The host" by S. Meyer now, she continues with lots of internal angst but likable characters. 
I use the SD card to hold the already read books so when I want just new books I take the card out... I do return a lot to old friends.

Sylvia


----------



## Glynnis

sylvia said:


> I use the SD card to hold the already read books so when I want just new books I take the card out... I do return a lot to old friends.
> 
> Sylvia


Sylvia:
You might have already found this ... when you have the Home page open (index of what's on your Kindle), click on Menu and select Content Manager. Now scroll up to the top and click on Show and Sort. It will give you choices to:
Show All;
Show Amazon Items Only;
Show Kindle Memory Only (so you can leave your SD card in the Kindle but not see the books on your card); or
Show SD Memory Card Only.
You will also have choices about the order in which books/documents appear in the Home index (Most Recent First, Oldest First, Sort by Title, Sort by Author).
This feature eliminates the need to open up the back of the Kindle and remove/install the SD card -- or go through the panic of "where the heck did I put that card?".

If you click on Show and Sort from the Home page, it will let you set the Kindle to:
Show All;
Show Books Only;
Show Periodicals Only; and
some choices for sorting (most recent, by title, by author).

Hope this helps!

Glynnis


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have a question about the SD cards. Are you able to create folders on the SD card that the Kindle recognizes? I have a ton of space on my Kindle so I don't really need an SD card at the moment. If I could create folders on the SD card and Kindel recognized those folders, then it would be worth the $5 to buy a SD card and put my books on the card.


----------



## ak rain

This feature eliminates the need to open up the back of the Kindle and remove/install the SD card -- or go through the panic of "where the heck did I put that card?".  from Glynnis

I did not know you could separate SD card and Kindle lists. this will help lots as I have temporally lost the sd card! how did you know   I have really just sorted by recently read or by author. I will add you help to my kindle clue list.

it also well hold my my wish for folders for a bit. I also like the tag cloud for subjects that I find with other literature sites ex. librarything.com.

Thank you Glynnis again
Sylvia


----------



## Lizzy

Erich said:


> I got a 4 GB card. How many books (roughly) can it hold?
> 
> And what is with the obsession over Hugh Jackman?
> 
> Erich


There are alot of free public domain books that are small in size. Ive seen 1GB cards on ebay that list 3000 to 5000 books. I think you can figure that 8000 books on a 4GB card would be a low estimate but thats JMO.


----------



## Glynnis

sylvia said:


> ... I have temporally lost the sd card! how did you know  Sylvia


It would happen to me too if I did it very often  Plus I get a little nervous taking the back cover off and putting it back on, those 3 little plastic doohickies look like they could break if you're not careful.

Glynnis


----------



## Guest

The only thing I recommend that if you get a card over 4GB, get one that is listed as class 6.  Anything lower and it may not work.

The prices even for the exact same card vary wildly from retailer to retailer.  Shopping around and checking the shipping costs can save you a lot of cash.

The only reason I go through Amazon is so I can use the link maker so Kindle boards will get a little cash back.


----------



## DeDe

Vampyre said:


> The only thing I recommend that if you get a card over 4GB, get one that is listed as class 6. Anything lower and it may not work.
> 
> The prices even for the exact same card vary wildly from retailer to retailer. Shopping around and checking the shipping costs can save you a lot of cash.
> 
> The only reason I go through Amazon is so I can use the link maker so Kindle boards will get a little cash back.


Best Buy had SDHC 4GB on sale so I picked it up before I checked the requirements for the Kindle. I didn't see anything on the Amazon website about SDHC...however it looks like it should work from other posts. Does anyone know for sure? I haven't opened it yet so could still return it.

What is a class 6?


----------



## Guest

As far as I know, no one has had a problem with a 4GB card.  If you scroll back through this thread a little, you will see what the classes are.  

The number is on the card.  The 4 GB cards don't always have a class number.  It looks like a "C" with either a 4 or a 6 in it.


----------



## CS

Just chiming in with another positive recommendation for this card (mentioned several times before in this thread). I tried it today and it works beautifully.

For whatever reason, it showed up as 15 gig (not 16), but I think that sort of thing is normal for any type of memory.

Now I just wish the Kindle would let you choose to see only the SD card or only the Kindle memory from the main screen, but you can only do that from the Content Manager. I wish Amazon would give us a firmware update already to address some of these minor issues.


----------



## Guest

> For whatever reason, it showed up as 15 gig (not 16), but I think that sort of thing is normal for any type of memory.


It is. Mine did the same thing. I think it's because for some reason, the industry decided to make a megabyte 1000 bytes instead of the actual 1024 bytes

What they say is 16GB will vary from what our computers read. The computer is still seeing 1024 bytes as a MB.

I first noticed this when I bought an 80GB HD and it had only 74.6GB or something like that. I really felt cheated and still do a little because of they way they do things now.


----------



## stevene9

I know myself, and I know when 64 gig SD cards come out (and become cheaper over time), I will get one just so I can say - "My Kindle can hold 64,000 books". Petty, I know, but I like it.

Steve


----------



## Guest

Yes!  That's the spirit!


----------



## thejackylking #884

It never shows the entire amount due to overhead.  every drive including SD cards have a certain amount of space used up for the file system, so while it is truly a 16GB card there is some space not available to the user.  Same with the 80GB drive that showed up as 74.6GB.


----------



## jmeaders

Pardon me if this has been asked, but is it better to dump our content to the root of the SD card or create a folder(s)?  If a folder, what should I name it?  I've already got quite a few free books loaded on my Transcend 16 GB SD card.  It is lonely and waiting for its new home.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you want to read the books on your Kindle and not just use the card as backup storage, they need to be in the "document" folder of the SD card that will created the first time the Kindle tries to read the SD card.  You can't use subfolders, one of the major complaints by users.

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you want to read the books on your Kindle and not just use the card as backup storage, they need to be in the "document" folder of the SD card that will created the first time the Kindle tries to read the SD card. You can't use subfolders, one of the major complaints by users.
> 
> Betsy


For those of us who are still waiting on the Kindle (rowboat to make it from China ), if we download books to our computer and want to put them on a SD card, can we create a document folder and the Kindle read it when it is installed?


----------



## pidgeon92

intinst said:


> For those of us who are still waiting on the Kindle (rowboat to make it from China ), if we download books to our computer and want to put them on a SD card, can we create a document folder and the Kindle read it when it is installed?


I wouldn't put them on the SD card yet.... Just keep the files in a folder on your PC, then drag them to the SD card _after you have installed it in your Kindle_, and attached your Kindle to your PC via the USB cord.


----------



## intinst

pidgeon92 said:


> I wouldn't put them on the SD card yet.... Just keep the files in a folder on your PC, then drag them to the SD card _after you have installed it in your Kindle_, and attached your Kindle to your PC via the USB cord.


Thanks, Just wanted to feel like I was doing something with the Kindle while I was waiting.


----------



## Sariy

Seeing as I haven't bought the Kindle yet, but know about SD cards I thought I'd pipe up about one thing.  

The card is never going to be exactly the size it states on the label/packaging.  This is because the formatting changes the actual available space.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sariy--

Welcome to Kindleboards and congratulations on your first post!  Good info for our members, especially those new to SD cards!

Be sure to head over to the Introductions and Welcomes and tell us a bit about yourself!

Also, be sure to check out the Book Corner, we have lots of book recommendations and free book listings and Book Klubs!

Betsy


----------



## JetJammer

I've had my kindle for over a year now, and I go through a lot of books fast (last time I looked I had something like 26 pages listed on my home page).  What works well for me is I download books onto the kindle, then as soon as I read one I move it to the SD card (which I leave in the kindle).  Periodically I take the SD card out and do a little "organizing" into folders, since it's basically my longterm storage, and I'm not trying to read books off of it.  Makes it easy to sort what I've read from what I haven't, and keeps the kindle memory from filling up.


----------



## Kind

pidgeon92 said:


> I'm using an 8GB card, the Kindle sees all of the memory.


I'm only using a 2GB. You must do a lot of reading.


----------



## pidgeon92

Kind said:


> I'm only using a 2GB. You must do a lot of reading.


No.... I bought it on sale so it was pretty cheap.... 2GB would be plenty enough for my reading habits....


----------



## wally

i guess this thread isn't dead yet even though k2 doesn't have sd cards.


----------



## Guest

There are still a lot of us with K1s and SD cards.


----------



## Mikuto

wally said:


> i guess this thread isn't dead yet even though k2 doesn't have sd cards.


So long as there's still a first generation Kindle out there, there will always be discussion about SD cards.


----------



## intinst

And unless they add a llot more memory for the K3(Iknow, I know, too early to start  ), people will be begging for the return of the SD card slot.


----------



## Roos Mom

Went from a K1 to a K2 and i really miss the SD Card.  I had a few of them so i could keep books for school on one and books to read for fun on another and keep my K1 clean and free for an emergency download if i found a book i just could not live without.  I like a clean house and a clean Kindle.  I hope they bring them back at a later date.


----------



## kevindorsey

Yea, there is definitely not enough memory on K2 for my needs


----------



## Kind

Roos Mom said:


> Went from a K1 to a K2 and i really miss the SD Card.


That's probably also one of the reasons I haven't switched over to the other side.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I just received my 8GB SDHC cards that I got from woot (2/$19.99 woot!) I was a little concerend as these are class 4, but Thoth sees them just fine. I noticed a big slow-down after getting the Cook's Illustrated last night, so I'm moving it over, I might decide to give it its own card. LOL


----------



## drenee

I just moved my Cook's Illustrated over to my SD card.  Freed up 10 MB of K memory.


----------



## MarthaT

Kind said:


> That's probably also one of the reasons I haven't switched over to the other side.


I dont even miss the cards anymore, they were kinda handy though


----------



## L.Canton

I had an SD card for my K1 and I admit that it was fairly handy, but I can’t say I really miss it now that I have a K2. If I run out of space I can always go and re-download the book.


----------



## Guest

I think the SD card slot is the only real advantage the K1 has overthe K2 and in reality, it's not that much.  I like having a 16GB card in mine like Tim the Toolman Taylor liked having a jet engine on his lawn mower.  It's not needed but it's cool!

I think the best reason to have so much memory available is audio books and mp3s.  People that have a lot of these can use all the memory they can get.


----------



## CoolMom1960

I was considering buying a 16G card.  When I bought my first 2G card 2 years ago before I went to France my husband was convinced that I wouldn't take that many pictures.  Well....1600 pictures later....  It found my 4G card no problem.  It's nice to see that I can buy a bigger card.


----------



## krissynae

Biglots has a 4gb sd card for $10


----------



## ricky

I can't imagine not having access to extra room via the SD card.  Tyrella is almost full up and I have much more on SD.  I like having all those books inside a small device that can be carried inside her cover.  Somehow feels safer and closer than being out "there" somewhere...


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

I tried a Toshiba SDHC card from Sam's Club in my Kindle.  It was no fun at all.  The silly thing kept wanting to be formatted.  My computer would go through the motions and then have an error.... same kind of thing with the Kindle.  Since I had completely destroyed the packaging to open the silly thing, I now have a very small paperweight.  
I am using a SanDisk 4gb and am delighted.  Still, I would like to upgrade to more power at some point in the near future.  Thinking about trying to change the screensavers to photos of my grandkids.


----------



## drenee

I have a 4gb Sandisk and have had no problems putting screensavers, etc., on.  
deb


----------



## geniebeanie

Hi    How do you use a SD card with the kindle?  I hope you do not mind me asking.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geaniebeanie,

The Kindle 1 has a slot for an SD card, one can move books onto the card either on the Kindle or through the USB connection with the computer.  The Kindle 2 has no SD card slot and the SD card can't be used with the Kindle 2.

Betsy


----------



## cheerio

http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Memory-SDSDB-8192-A11-Retail-Package/dp/B000UZL0YU/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&s=electronics&qid=1242694348&sr=1-5

Why pay extra special packaging??

I use the 8gb SD


----------



## poo

WOW







THOSE ARE REALLY PRICED CHEAP! WELL THATS NICE TO KNOW! THANK YOU! GOOD QUESTION!


----------



## tonytk

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Geaniebeanie,
> 
> The Kindle 1 has a slot for an SD card, one can move books onto the card either on the Kindle or through the USB connection with the computer. The Kindle 2 has no SD card slot and the SD card can't be used with the Kindle 2.
> 
> Betsy


thanks for sharing, a friend of mine is moving kindles and was wondering how to do it, I'll just forward this on to him.


----------



## Avalon3

I finally made the move.  I started out with a 1 GB SD card.  That was full with 37 MB for storage left in the Kindle memory.  I copied all onto a 4 GB card.


----------



## brianm

The Kindle 1 will recognize a 8gb card......it will read 7.5 gb on display.  My K1 had it plus both of my daughters had the
8gb card.      Brian


----------



## kevindorsey

Memory is cheap these days.  8GB is replacing 1 GB cards as the bare minimum.


----------



## Tarkin

kevindorsey said:


> Memory is cheap these days. 8GB is replacing 1 GB cards as the bare minimum.


Isn't that the truth, I am waiting on my kindle in the mail but I have an 8gb and a 4gb I have been using in my N800. I was thinking about putting the 8 into the kindle and buying 16gb, they are priced around $30 on newegg. Although the 32gb for about $75 looks pretty tempting too.


----------



## drenee

Tarkin, I have heard others say that the larger the SD card, the harder the K1 to index.  Of course I'm sure that's if it has a lot of information on it.  Some folks have got around that by removing the SD card after they store their material on it.  Just letting you know.
deb


----------



## Tarkin

Thanks for the heads up. I guess I will just wait and see how it handles the 8gb that I do have.


----------



## CRidilla

I became a new K1 owner, I got it from a person off craigslist  . My new toy made me quite mad, because I couldn't get anything on it  .  All I had was about 15 ebooks and 10 audiobooks  .  What gb size would any of you recommend, so I can actually use the dang thing.


----------



## pidgeon92

CRidilla said:


> I became a new K1 owner, I got it from a person off craigslist . My new toy made me quite mad, because I couldn't get anything on it . All I had was about 15 ebooks and 10 audiobooks . What gb size would any of you recommend, so I can actually use the dang thing.


It's the ten audio books that is doing you in.... I'd stick with one or two....

I have an 8GB card in mine, but I have never actually used it.


----------



## drenee

Pidg is right.  Audiobooks take up a lot of space.  It's been discussed previously that an 8gb is probably the best size.  Others have not had a good experience with larger capacity cards.  Once you get a card transfer your audiobooks to the card.  Another suggestion I would have is to put your audiobooks on a card and then remove it if you're not going to be using them all the time.  You can use an additional card to keep other books on that are not audio.  One of the advantages K1 has over K2 and DX.  
deb


----------



## Amsee

Yes, I'm planning to buy 16GB memory too for more e-books, pictures, and videos to put in it. Since I am reading a lot of e-books now because it is summer.


----------



## pidgeon92

Amsee said:


> Yes, I'm planning to buy 16GB memory too for more e-books, pictures, and videos to put in it.


Videos


----------



## Danny Relic

pidgeon92 said:


> Videos


I'm also curious....


----------



## Amsee

Bigger memory allocation means bigger space where to save my mp3. As years go by, SD cards with big memory becomes cheaper.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Amsee said:


> Yes, I'm planning to buy 16GB memory too for more e-books, pictures, and videos to put in it. Since I am reading a lot of e-books now because it is summer.





pidgeon92 said:


> Videos





Danny Relic said:


> I'm also curious....





Amsee said:


> Bigger memory allocation means bigger space where to save my mp3. As years go by, SD cards with big memory becomes cheaper.


Yes. . .all true. . . .but. . . .you can't watch videos on your Kindle. So, we're kind of wondering why you mention them?


----------



## GreenThumb

Vampyre said:


>


Amazon sent me this SD card by mistake (I ordered a 4 gb version). I offered to send it back, but they said to keep it. Just wanted to agree that even though it's HUGE, it works in my K1 just fine!


----------



## legalbs2

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Geaniebeanie,
> 
> The Kindle 1 has a slot for an SD card, one can move books onto the card either on the Kindle or through the USB connection with the computer. The Kindle 2 has no SD card slot and the SD card can't be used with the Kindle 2.
> 
> Betsy


No SD on the KDX either. I wonder ... if I could attach the USB Kindle cord to a Flashdrive. Hmmmm. May give it a try.


----------



## luvmy4brats

legalbs2 said:


> No SD on the KDX either. I wonder ... if I could attach the USB Kindle cord to a Flashdrive. Hmmmm. May give it a try.


It won't work.


----------



## legalbs2

luvmy4brats said:


> It won't work.


Probably not. Did you try it?  Yes, it is a male that plugs into the USB port and so is the flashdrive. Darn!


----------



## taintedtiara

I purchased the Transcend 16GB SD card (class 6) per the recommendations of the users on this board who have had success in using it on the Kindle.

I have the Kindle 1, and I get the error message "The inserted SD memory card could not be read. Please reformat the card or use a different, compatible card."

Did you have to do anything special to it to get the Kindle to recognize it?


----------



## mlewis78

Someone on the boards said that 8 GB SD card was the maximum usable card that the kindle 1 can handle.

When I was in J&R and buying my netbook, I purchased a couple of SD cards.  The sales person asked me how old my notebook at home is and said it probably couldn't read a card that has more than 2 GBs, so I bought a couple of those.

Has anyone here been able to use a 16 GB SD card in their K1?


----------



## intinst

I have one in mine, no trouble in the 6 months I have used it. A couple of others also had or have the 16 GB cards.


----------



## GreenThumb

mlewis78 said:


> Has anyone here been able to use a 16 GB SD card in their K1?


Yes, I have a Transcend 16 GB SD card in my K1. I ordered a 4 GB, but they sent the wrong one (and told me to keep it.) I must have 600 books on it, and it still says 14.5 GB free.


----------



## mlewis78

OK, then I'm wrong.  When I bought SD cards at J&R, the sales person asked me how old my laptop is.  I told him that I bought it in 2006.  He told me not to use anything bigger than a 2GB SD card in my computer.  I didn't know that the kindle could handle the 16GB.  I was buying the cards mainly to transfer things from my big laptop to my netbook.

I'm glad to hear this, so that I can use mega SD cards myself in future in my K1.


----------



## drenee

I don't think the size of the card is the problem.  I beleive what others have said, and I could be remembering incorrectly, but the problem is with the K1 indexing and the amount of time it would take with a large card holding a large amount of books.  You can always use the 16GB to store your books on and then remove it when you don't need to access those books.  
deb


----------



## kevindorsey

mlewis78 said:


> OK, then I'm wrong. When I bought SD cards at J&R, the sales person asked me how old my laptop is. I told him that I bought it in 2006. He told me not to use anything bigger than a 2GB SD card in my computer. I didn't know that the kindle could handle the 16GB. I was buying the cards mainly to transfer things from my big laptop to my netbook.
> 
> I'm glad to hear this, so that I can use mega SD cards myself in future in my K1.


That's not true. Older laptops handle SD cards well.


----------



## mlewis78

I wonder why the rep in the store advised me not to go over 2Gig for my laptop that I bought in 2006?  I haven't filled up the 2 gig card yet anyway.


----------



## Zion34

I agree older laptops and handle larger SD cards just fine. And what the prices now so cheap for 8GB there is little reason not to go with the larger size!


----------



## telracs

mlewis78 said:


> I wonder why the rep in the store advised me not to go over 2Gig for my laptop that I bought in 2006? I haven't filled up the 2 gig card yet anyway.


She probably told you that because that's what someone else told her.


----------



## MarthaT

scarlet said:


> She probably told you that because that's what someone else told her.


probably so


----------



## angelad

I have a dell laptop from 2005, and my SD card from my camera works just fine on it.


----------



## mlewis78

angelad said:


> I have a dell laptop from 2005, and my SD card from my camera works just fine on it.


How many gigabytes?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I know there was a point where the max size for an SD card was 2GB and some devices would not work with the larger sizes, when they appeared.  

Betsy


----------



## poo

i just ordered my first sd card thanks to this forum, and black friday! 
i found an 4gb for around 8 dollars!








i hope i got a good deal! either way, im very happy to have the additional gb's!


----------



## kevindorsey

poo said:


> i just ordered my first sd card thanks to this forum, and black friday!
> i found an 4gb for around 8 dollars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope i got a good deal! either way, im very happy to have the additional gb's!


That's a beatiful price.


----------



## cheerio

Most retail stores had 4GB for $8.99
Save a dollar, not bad


----------



## tedmcardle

Use it to buy a coffee. Oh wait, coffee costs $3 now.


----------



## cheerio

Buy 3 then to save $3


----------



## kevindorsey

cheerio said:


> Buy 3 then to save $3


Just go wholesale


----------



## earthlydelites

kindle 2 users how do you go without the sd card storage? Run out of space yet?


----------



## anivyl

Well... hrm, I have only had my kindle for a month and a bit, and there's about 70 books all up now. It's not a big deal, for me anyways, with regards to the space. I will probably just offload everything to my 1tb hard drive at some point. But right now, I am just working my way through the books that I uploaded on the kindle with large plans to read them all hahahaha


----------



## kevindorsey

anivyl said:


> Well... hrm, I have only had my kindle for a month and a bit, and there's about 70 books all up now. It's not a big deal, for me anyways, with regards to the space. I will probably just offload everything to my 1tb hard drive at some point. But right now, I am just working my way through the books that I uploaded on the kindle with large plans to read them all hahahaha


Yea...my large plans always end up a little smaller


----------



## kevindorsey

anivyl said:


> Well... hrm, I have only had my kindle for a month and a bit, and there's about 70 books all up now. It's not a big deal, for me anyways, with regards to the space. I will probably just offload everything to my 1tb hard drive at some point. But right now, I am just working my way through the books that I uploaded on the kindle with large plans to read them all hahahaha


Yea...my large plans always end up a little smaller


----------



## MarthaT

kevindorsey said:


> Yea...my large plans always end up a little smaller


same here


----------



## loca

You guys need to plan a bit smaller to begin with.


----------



## MarthaT

loca said:


> You guys need to plan a bit smaller to begin with.


Good idea!


----------



## angelad

Its better to play big, then modify as you go.


----------



## drenee

earthlydelites said:


> kindle 2 users how do you go without the sd card storage? Run out of space yet?


I have not had a problem. I can back up onto my computer and Amazon has my archives for instant downloading. 
I thought it might be an issue, but honestly, I like it better. It's easier to delete a book off of my home page and reload when I want it than it was to move them over to the SD card on my K1.
deb


----------



## cheerio

Has anyone seen the new 64GB sd cards, wow


----------



## angelad

cheerio said:


> Has anyone seen the new 64GB sd cards, wow


Yea, those are nice.


----------



## cheerio

more like expensive


----------



## kevindorsey

Before soon they will come out with 128gbs and these will drop in price.


----------



## cheerio

Not by much


----------



## skookum

Another forum I frequent has mentioned full cards can lead to a sluggish response. I'm facing a hospital stay so I loaded up my Kindle 1. It's a refurb replacement for my first Kindle whose screen I cracked.

With 400 plus novels, novellas, short stories and anthologies I'm good for a couple months at least. Despite a surprisingly large amount off SD card (2G) space left I was already shopping for card #2. I thought as big as the Kindle can recognize would be best.

but..............I fell asleep with my Kindle turned on and it needed charging the next day. After the charging light went out I turned on the Kindle to find a note saying the just charged Kindle needed charging. [would Amazon swap me for the barely used defective battery?]

Fortunately I had the battery from the first Kindle which I installed on Kindle 2. For now all seems okay although I can really tell there's a new sluggishness compared to when I'd keep just a dozen publications.

I'll add another SD card but I think another 2G card is best.


----------



## cheerio

Kingston 32 GB Class 4 SDHC Flash Memory Card SD4/32GB
$75.99 free shipping on amazon


----------



## loca

That seems expensive?


----------



## cheerio

what would you use 32GB for


----------



## loca

MOre screensavers and free books.


----------



## cheerio

seriously


----------



## loca

Just added another 16GB card.  These things are cheap these days.


----------



## cheerio

must have a lot to read


----------



## loca

the more the merrier.


----------



## cheerio

with that much space i bet you forget what books you have, so many of them


----------



## loca

NO, I usually organize books on the desktop first.


----------



## cheerio

Thats still a lot of books


----------



## MagnaRider

I had a 1st Gen Kindle, and used a 2GB card.  Now I have a 2nd Gen, and don't see where it will accept a card.


----------



## intinst

K2 has a larger memory than the K1, so Amazon decided it didn't need a SD card slot.


----------



## cheerio

Having a SD lot would allow for unlimited books,. wish they all had SD slots


----------



## poo

intinst said:


> K2 has a larger memory than the K1, so Amazon decided it didn't need a SD card slot.


 yeah that wasnt a good idea on there part.


----------



## ashash

Jeff said:


> Kmart has an HP 4GB SDHC on sale for $9.99. Amazon's sale price is $14.99.











thanks


----------



## cheerio

Cant beat that price


----------



## ashash

cheerio said:


> Having a SD lot would allow for unlimited books,. wish they all had SD slots











i agree i have a LONG way to go before i fill mine up but it would be nice to know it would hold unlimited books


----------



## cheerio

even with SD cards you can run out of room, but you would have a library worth of material


----------



## MelissaF

I am using a 4 gb and i think it is enough for my use.


----------



## tedmcardle

4GB is fine.


----------



## nownownow

tedmcardle said:


> 4GB is fine.


I haven't needed anymore than that either.. maybe I should get a bigger collection!


----------

